# Megasquirt 16v Q's



## OneSixV (Jun 27, 2002)

I have:
2.0 16v NA running cis-E in an 88 Scirocco.
I'm shopping DIYautotune.com for a built unit that I would like to have run fuel and spark. (MSii v3.0 I assume?)
I want to retain the distributor (for the short term) and rid myself of the ISV.
Mechanically, I'm a decently sound guy; however, electrically...I ride the short bus. I really need someone in the know to check out DIY or some other source and give me a detailed rundown on my shopping list.
And before the flames begin, I've read forum posts and several other sites for the past week and in short, I'm lost. I've read "all you need is the EMS unit and dah dee dah dah". Problem is, I've got several choices (see DIY) and too little electrical knowledge.
I believe I can manage to source the other parts, sensors...etc but any shortcuts in that area would also be appreciated. If I've missed an obvious thread that really spells it all out, I'm really sorry but my brain is mush!
Any other details needed from my end please post 'em here and I'll respond as quickly as I can. Thanks in advance.



_Modified by OneSixV at 9:42 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## OneSixV (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (OneSixV)*

I should also mention, I have a Ross rail and Passat AT throttle body.
Is THIS the one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories



_Modified by OneSixV at 11:55 PM 6-26-2009_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (OneSixV)*

With what I know, and am about to do (MS1v2.2 on and 8V motor), that will work, but so will the MS1. The v2.2 can handle high impedence injectors with no mods and spark with the extra code. I'm gonna try and get by w/o the ISV also, as the Passat TB has no idle bypass screw. May have to add it later for better idle control(since I don't have AC, not many other loads to worry about.)
I would recommend downloading the MegaManual and reading it. The TPS isn't required when running map-dot(aka speed-density), but I think it helps on decel with fuel cutoff.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (ps2375)*

Any of the board versions will need mods for a VW hall sensor and DIY has a pretty good write up on it on their site. There are a few people on here that sell MS units a little more preconfigured then the std MS vendors. T3bunny and Valvecovergasket, as well as myself, can handle all the modifications and setup for you beforehand if you'd like something just a little more straightforward.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (OneSixV)*

If you are going to get a prebuilt board, figure out what you want to do in the long run and buy a V3,57 board from DIYAutotune and have them install the mods you need for you. As far as sensors go I would personally get the GM sensors from them at the same time. They are inexpensive and it is very easy to find replacements if they go bad (rarely). As far as MS1 or MS2 goes, I like MS2 with the extra code but that is just me. The DIY prebuilt wiring harness is also worth every penny. I'm very very good with electrical and I can't build one for less.


_Modified by Prof315 at 2:42 AM 6-27-2009_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (Prof315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prof315* »_The DIY prebuilt wiring harness is also worth every penny. I'm very very good with electrical and I can't build one for less.

I'll agree with that completely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm doing my swap today, and been gathering parts and pieces and info for the last 2-3 months, and that harness is worth every penny. It is labeled and color coded. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OneSixV (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_as the Passat TB has no idle bypass screw.

Hmm, mine has one...
anyone know the part number?
I pulled this thing out of a running '91 Passat AT


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (OneSixV)*

Really, does it have 2 connectors, one for WOT and closed throttle, and another for tps? And by idle bypass screw, I mean the screw on the side of tb, not the butterfly stop screw.


----------



## OneSixV (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (ps2375)*

Yes, two connections and an air screw on the end closest to the small butterfly.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (OneSixV)*

Cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (Prof315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prof315* »_ The DIY prebuilt wiring harness is also worth every penny. I'm very very good with electrical and I can't build one for less.


my only input here is that i prefer the rs-autosports wiring harness kit to the diy one... the colors are more logical and follow the "standard" ms coloring scheme, and the harness comes pre terminated on the db37 rather than the solder it yourself version. theres also no oddly labeled duplicate wires like there are in the diy one.
just my 2 cents


----------



## OneSixV (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (ValveCoverGasket)*

Thank you for the input. All info is very welcome!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
my only input here is that i prefer the rs-autosports wiring harness kit to the diy one... the colors are more logical and follow the "standard" ms coloring scheme, and the harness comes pre terminated on the db37 rather than the solder it yourself version. theres also no oddly labeled duplicate wires like there are in the diy one.
just my 2 cents
















That is good to know, this MS came with the harness, and it must be a DYI on cause it has what you mention, and that did cause some frustration last night. (I installed my MS yesterday and got it drive-able some 15 hrs later.














My first install, the wiring took longer than I thought it would, then had a few hidden bugs to deal with, but it is now running fairly well.)
I would say to allow plenty of time for a first time install. Poss even have a backup car available. I didn't have one, so I had to keep working on it to get me home from the shop.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (ps2375)*

The RS harness is much nicer, I use them exclusively. I can't even make my own that cheap unless I cut up stock harnesses or only use one color.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (need_a_VR6)*

glad to hear im not the only one


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_or only use one color.









That would be fun!!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (ps2375)*

I do it all the time, any PTFE insulation only comes in white. Labels are key.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_ Labels are key.

Yes, they would be.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
my only input here is that i prefer the rs-autosports wiring harness kit to the diy one... the colors are more logical and follow the "standard" ms coloring scheme, and the harness comes pre terminated on the db37 rather than the solder it yourself version. theres also no oddly labeled duplicate wires like there are in the diy one.
just my 2 cents
















The harness I buy from DIYAutotune is all set up at the DB37 end and has a nice sturdy metal case. It's also 12 ft long, the color scheme matches standard GM color code (I'm a factory trained former GM tech







) and it comes with a suggested wiring diagram and pinouts. Plus it's labeled with what each wire goes to every 3 inches pretty hard to screw up.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (Prof315)*

just checked that one out on their site...
now my beef is that the rs one is still cheaper, and the colors are the ms standard set


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (ValveCoverGasket)*

I'm a distributor for DIY and I still get the harnesses from RS. I don't care about the wiring diagram, but it's included as well







It hurts my head to think in GM colors.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (Prof315)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prof315* »_ As far as sensors go I would personally get the GM sensors from them at the same time. They are inexpensive and it is very easy to find replacements if they go bad (rarely). 

I can go either way on this one. I picked up the GM sensors from DIY for my race car, and will use the MAP (microsquirt) one for sure, but at the end of the day, I can use the stock temperature senders and not have to fabricate anything to mount them. Availability is not a huge problem on a high volume car like an 8v Golf/Jetta in my experience.


----------



## OneSixV (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Megasquirt 16v Q's (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_It hurts my head to think in GM colors.

and my backup vehicle is my GMC Sierra.








Hell, I needed something to haul a 21 year-old Scirocco around with!


----------

